# Pro field tournamnet with live coverage



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Sweet....looks like I have something to watch this weekend.

GO DAVE


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Cool!*

Hope they keep the video on the website for later viewing. We'll be shooting the Mid Atlantic Sectionals next week end.
Jbird


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

That's a huge prize. Is this a FITA field round or an NFAA fiedl round? I assume FITA since its in Europe.

Televised


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

TCR1 said:


> That's a huge prize. Is this a FITA field round or an NFAA fiedl round? I assume FITA since its in Europe.
> 
> Televised


I am about 99.9% sure it is a regular field round....not FITA field.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

the first page states it will be held to ifaa regs.

what exactly are the ifaa regs, i dont know. i know they're relatively close to nfaa regs. a few differences here and there, but the basics are the same.


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

that'll be a good one to see.

good deal!

camoham


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Correct, rock monkey. Basically the same as NFAA field with a few small differences such as having to cut through the line for the higher score instead of touch and IFAA does not shoot the bunny/birdie targets in a top/down or bottom/up format. 

Rather, the bunny is shot in a Z(ed) pattern. For example, first archer up, left side has to shoot their first arrow at the 2nd spot up from the bottom on the 1st column, 2nd arrow gets shot at the 2nd spot up from the bottom in the 2nd column, 3rd arrow at the bottom spot in the 1st column and 4th arrow at the bottom spot in the 2nd column -- shooting pattern is therefore in a "Z" instead of straight up/down a single column. Each archer gets their block of 4 targets to shoot at bottom/top and left/right.

Couple other rule differences pertaining to speed (300fps I think for IFAA vs. 280+3% limit for NFAA), but from what I recall shooting a couple IFAA fields, most everything else is pretty much the same.

>>-------->


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Yep*

That pretty well covers it with the exception of no dots on the animal targets when an animal round is shot.
Jbird


----------



## asw1973 (May 24, 2007)

the coverage will be on site for ever(ish) as you can still see last years competition.
It should be a good competiton and I look forward to it as ever


----------



## Dilligaf (Dec 25, 2005)

I can't wait to watch this event i love IFAA.


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

good luck shooters. hope the weather is good for you.

camoham


----------



## hawk2hunt (Oct 22, 2005)

No surprise!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dave Cousins is in first place:wink:


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

what are the bales made of?

they look like they can take the abuse of shooting pretty well.


----------



## Cecil (Mar 10, 2003)

*Congrats!!!*

Congrats to Dave Cousins and Chris Deston!!! First and second. Bet there will be (has been) some celebrating tonight! :darkbeer:


----------



## denseb (Jun 12, 2003)

Congratulations to Dave and the 2 Chris :wink:
it was nice to shoot with you


----------

